# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  گرفتن گزارش از Cell های اکسل هنگام Import  به دیتابیس

## ohh_mid

با سلام 
می خواستم بدونم در SSIS آیا امکان Validate  کردن فایل اکسل وجود دارد داره تا هنگام اجرا شدن یک Package  به من گزارشی از سطرها و ستونهایی که اطلاعات اشتباهی در اونها نسبت به Datasource مقصد وجود داره نمایش بده . 


با تشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
شما دقیقا میخواهید چی رو کنترل کنید؟
منظورتون از Validate کردن داده ها دقیقا چیست؟
آیا میخواهید داده های فایل Excel با مبدا کنترل بشه؟ یا برعکس؟
یا میخواهید اطلاعات رو در صورت مغایرت Update کنید یا Insert کنید.؟؟

----------


## ohh_mid

سلام 
فایل اکسل Datasource مبدا هست . قبل از انتقال اطلاعات بایستی بر روی Data های فایل اکسل Validate  انجام بشه تا در صورتی که type  مقادیر وارد شده در اکسل با جدول مربوطه در sql مغایرت داشت عملیات کنسل بشه و یه لیستی از سطر و ستون اکسل که تایپ داده های اون سطر و ستون ها با جدول مربوطه مغایرت دارد به عنوان گزارش خروجی بده . در حال حاضر این عملیات به صورت دستی انجام می گیره که به نظر کار درست و جالبی نیست . (البته شاید ردیفهایی که مشکل ندارن Insert بشن و ردیفهایی که مشکل دارن هم به عنوان خروجی در یک اکسل ذخیره بشن تا بعد از رفع مشکل این ردیفها هم Insert بشن یه راهکار باشه ولی چیزی نیاز هست فهرستی از ردیفها و ستونهایی از اکسل که دارای مشکل هستند به نحوی مشخص بشن )

باتشکر از پاسخگویی شما .

----------

